# Dream pieces



## Ravndal

I'm sure some of you got some pieces you want to play badly, youre probably day dreaming about playing them. But either your not skilled enough or you don't have time for it.

So which is it and what is it? 

I'm looking forward to the day i can play Gaspard De la Nuit. One of my favourite pieces  Id also like to play Danse Macabre.. But i'm just not there yet!


----------



## Norse

I think playing Chopin etudes 1, 2 and 4 (op.10) nicely at full tempo would give me real sense of technical achievement. Even though I feel like their within my reach if I just practice enough, whenever I do work on them progress seems to be slow.

In a non-classical style, it would be awesome to be able to play Fats Waller's Handful of Keys with the ease and speed he does it (well, more or less). I have a transcription of it, but that crazy jumping left hand with tenths and what not is going to take a little work..


----------



## Ravndal

Handful of keys sounds fun  If i had the time i would have played Allegro Barbaro by Bartok, but i have so much else to get trough  starting soon with 3&4 movement of Grandmother's Tales by Prokofiev.


----------



## clavichorder

Prokofiev's 8th sonata finale! It is so sick. I really recommend watching this video.


----------



## clavichorder

Another that really captures me; the finale to Brahms 3rd piano sonata and its 3rd mvt. as well.


----------



## clavichorder

Another, Rachmaninoff Etude Tableau, op. 39 no. 3. This thing seems like a monster to play, both technically and interpretively. But it is so unrestrained and completely wild.


----------



## clavichorder

After some thinking, I've decided I like the Brahms piece the best out of the pieces I posted. Maybe I should try to learn it, eh? Its that finale. So much emotional territory covered with the gruffest of the Brahmsian style.


----------



## wogandmush

The 32, the 48, Scriabin's sonatas and etudes aaaand... Berg's piano sonata!


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> Another, Rachmaninoff Etude Tableau, op. 39 no. 3. This thing seems like a monster to play, both technically and interpretively. But it is so unrestrained and completely wild.


hehe. what about this one


----------



## tdc

Ravel - Miroirs, Le Tombeau de Couperin

Bach - Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor


----------



## Webernite

Playing the Passacaglia and Fugue on a massive organ would be something... I'd feel like Thor.


----------



## clavichorder

I am actually a sucker for the Heroic Polonaise by Chopin, who isn't? By the way, thank you Ravndal for this thread. It has become a deciding ground for me; do I want to embark on a project unlike any I ever have before?

Also, Rachmaninoff has the ability to really hit, and he also has the ability to technically awe. Not all of his pieces really hit, and higher percentage technically awe. I like the piece you linked, but I've found that my taste in Rachmaninoff, save for the famous G minor and C sharp minor which I really like(yes I know that Rachmaninoff himself got to hate these pieces because he was made to play them so much), doesn't correspond exactly to what is most commonly played. The F sharp minor etude tableaux I linked is one of my favorites, and I really had to route around on youtube to find it...then again, youtube might not be the ultimate indicator of what's what.


----------



## stanchinsky

I love Horowitz's transcription of The Stars and Stripes Forever. I'm not usually into the whole patriotic march kind of thing but I do like this piece in particular, and I love the transcription. If I was going to pick something a bit more traditional I guess I'd lean towards a piano concerto either by Rachmaninoff or Rubinstein.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> I am actually a sucker for the Heroic Polonaise by Chopin, who isn't? By the way, thank you Ravndal for this thread. It has become a deciding ground for me; do I want to embark on a project unlike any I ever have before?
> 
> Also, Rachmaninoff has the ability to really hit, and he also has the ability to technically awe. Not all of his pieces really hit, and higher percentage technically awe. I like the piece you linked, but I've found that my taste in Rachmaninoff, save for the famous G minor and C sharp minor which I really like(yes I know that Rachmaninoff himself got to hate these pieces because he was made to play them so much), doesn't correspond exactly to what is most commonly played. The F sharp minor etude tableaux I linked is one of my favorites, and I really had to route around on youtube to find it...then again, youtube might not be the ultimate indicator of what's what.


Np. If it were up to me, i would have chosen the g minor prelude instead of polonaise. But id rather play Etude-Tableaux Op. 39 No. 2

Amazing piece...






^not my favorite version


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^^^That piece IS really good.


----------



## Nariette

At the moment, I'm working on clair de lune by Debussy, my mother played it for me when I was a child so I have good memories from it. It takes time, I am making progress, but slow progress.


----------



## chrisblodgett

The entire Goldberg Variations and the Toccata's in a tempo ala Gould. Maybe through the Art of Fugue at the end for good measure


----------



## clavichorder

Sometimes I want to find that one piece that IS ME. Does it exist? Must I search within first rather than without? That is the piece I would like to play. Perhaps I am not going to find it in the work of another composer, but I could make it my own right? I feel ready to move on and find something to identify with and poor my soul into, and have felt the urge many times in the last year and a half but have not made any progress. Perhaps I'm taking it way too seriously. There is always something missing from each commitment I make.

I am revisiting op. 118 of Brahms. The set seems inseparable, like I couldn't take a one piece from it, but I feel very emotionally involved with the pieces. I was thinking of settling on the famous A major intermezzo, but I like the Ballade that follows, hard though it is, and also the short A minor intermezzo that precedes it a lot, though it is short. They are all good. What a project though.


----------



## clavichorder

At other times, I have considered Idylle and Danse Villagoise from Chabrier's Pieces Pittoresque, to by musically ideal pieces. There is something deeply soul tickling about these pieces. Soul tickling is more apt than stirring, it makes you feel lost but in a good way.

These have to be some of the most beautiful pieces ever written, and they are but miniatures:


----------



## Ravndal

Thanks for showing me those clavi! Especially the first one, since its played by Cortot 


If I'd have time, I would have played Fantasia in D minor - Mozart.


----------



## Praeludium

This might seem strange but I'd really like to be able to play Mozkowski's études de virtuosité op72. Many of them are very nice, and if I could do that it'd mean that I'm proficient at piano.
So that's mainly about what this kind of accomplishment would mean. I'd be ready for something else.
Maybe someday.


Otherwise, I don't have one dream piece ! There is just much increibly good music to play on the piano. So I mainly want to be good enough to play all of them. From Byrd to John Luther Adams, including Fauré and obscure composers and the WTC and classical sonatas and chamber music and....


----------



## lorelei

Beethoven's Appasionata is an awesome piece. So is Mozart's piano concerto no. 20, Bach's Prelude and Fugue in B flat minor... And so many others. Maybe someday I will play these...
Also it would be nice to play Rach 3, but that's still aways in the future.


----------



## Ravndal

I want to play trough Vision Fugitives by Prokofiev. Probably one of the most beautiful works ever.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Alkan's Concerto for Solo Piano. Unbelievable work.

Also, Schubert's last piano sonata (D. 960), and both of Brahms' piano concerti, which the first piano concerto is my all time favorite piece of music.


----------



## kv466

I'd love to just be able to sit down and play all the Two and Three Part Inventions and Sinfonias.


----------



## Lotte

I'm currently obsessed with March of the Dwarfs. In fact. I'm currently obsessed with all of Grieg :lol:


----------



## stop

Goldberg Variations is my main inspiration for recently resuming practice. 
also Chopin etudes, op 10-1 and op 25-5 in particular, and Gibbons' Allemande are pieces I would most love to play outside of Bach


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Liszt Transcendental Etude No.5 Feux follets


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The complete cycle of Lyapunov's Transcendental Etudes.


----------



## Ravndal

Currently day dreaming about playing:

ravel: pavane for a dead princess
debussy: bergamasque
debussy: reverie
grieg - wedding day at troldhaugen
mozart - rondo alla turca

This is actually my summer project.. going to start in march. probably going to come trough with only one of the pieces though 

and im going to relearn march of the trolls


----------



## Ravndal

I actually think I'm going to try play Ravel Sonatine this summer.


----------



## Feathers

Although this is not really a dream piece because I've already played it, but I really dream that I could play Debussy's The Snow is Dancing in a way that actually sounds like the snow is dancing, not The Obese Children are Falling.


----------



## worov

My dream would be to play Shostakovich's prelude in G sharp minor, opus 34 no 12 :






Other dreams :


----------



## clavichorder

My dream piece is currently one of three romantic style pieces I've decided, that I might stand a chance of whipping into shape before I start with my new piano teacher. There is Medtner's skazka, Phrygian Mode op. 41 no. 2 and Mendelssohn's Song W/O Words op 67 no. 2. 
Medtner




Mendelssohn





And of course, Brahms op. 118 no. 1 is still close to me:





And Chabrier's Feullet D'Album


----------



## clavichorder

I want it to be a fair contest so I may switch around some pieces with these composers. I wanted to learn a few pieces, or 1 at the very least.


----------



## clavichorder

Okay, a revision, and hopefully the FINAL one in this decision making process:











Seem like good ones to learn together?

Also, I want to thank Ravndal for this thread. "my dream became reality...lol"

Seriously, good thread.


----------



## Ravndal

I want to play Brahms my self! I shouldnt complain though. Working on a pretty interesting repertoire my self.

Those pieces looks challenging enough. Have fun!


----------



## clavichorder

The Mendelssohn is hard enough, you are right. I may want to learn an Eric Satie Gnossiene, I just considered, instead of the Brahms for now. Wait for op 118 no. 1 when the time hits maybe.


----------



## worov

I'm glad you mention Mendelssohn's Songs without words. These are among my favorite pieces. I strongly recommend the recording by Ilse von Alpenheim : she's amazing.

I like very the pieces of Chabrier too. Here's my favorite :


----------



## Zabirilog

I soooo much want Mazeppa! But before it, Harmonies du Soir.


----------



## Praeludium

Well-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Norse

Praeludium said:


> Well-Tempered Clavier


All 96?


----------



## clavichorder

How hard is this piece? It would seem to me that interpreting it is the challenge and that it requires real backbone to perform, but is it technically very hard?


----------



## hreichgott

A repertoire list I have puts it at the same level as the easier 50% of the Bach preludes and fugues, harder Haydn sonatas, harder Chopin nocturnes, first movement of Ravel/Tombeau de Couperin, mid-range Debussy preludes. Hope that helps. Of course difficulty is very individual and this list does not separate technical from interpretive difficulty.

(But then, aren't most "interpretive" issues also technical issues? like voicing, controlled rubato, tone color? all of the above especially important in Brahms)

Maybe grab the score from imslp and see what you think on first reading?


----------



## clavichorder

Thanks! Fortunately I have the sheet music already. I am not sure how quickly I could learn this piece, since I am a slow sight reader(I have a deadline in getting the notes of a piece sufficiently learned to demonstrate _something_ to my soon to be new piano teacher.) I just love the feel of it. I used to prefer Gilel's more dramatic interpretation but now Michelangli's is working better for me.

What intimidates me are the chords. I am mostly used to thinner textured music. It does help to know its not ranked very high in difficulty level, hugely.


----------



## clavichorder

I am dreaming of playing this piece some day, right at the moment:





And another interpretation for the clavichord


----------



## Ravndal

I wish i had the patience to sit down and learn some Satie


----------



## hreichgott

clavichorder said:


> What intimidates me are the chords. I am mostly used to thinner textured music. It does help to know its not ranked very high in difficulty level, hugely.


I don't know this piece in particular but I've played Brahms piano pieces of roughly the same level. Usually Brahms' large chords are pretty standard major, minor or seventh chords, so you can get practice at them by doing four-note blocked-chord exercises as part of your regular exercise regimen.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Praeludium

I was talking of the WTC with my piano teacher and she told me I could begin to work on it (she was probably thinking about one of the easiest P&F or just a Prelude) when I'm done with my exams !
Great, I'll soon be able to say I just have 47 other preludes and fugues to work on !


----------



## worov

> I was talking of the WTC with my piano teacher and she told me I could begin to work on it (she was probably thinking about one of the easiest P&F or just a Prelude) when I'm done with my exams ! Great, I'll soon be able to say I just have 47 other preludes and fugues to work on !


This is a great work. Go for it. Check out Rosalyn Tureck's recording (Deutshe Grammophon). She's my favorite Bach interpreter.

My new dream piece is a Scarlatti sonata :


----------



## suniil

daughter's dream was to learn Chopin etudes, since she began her lessons 3.5 years ago. Now she is learning her 5th etude.






Now her aim is to learn Bach Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Davzon

I love Chopin, some of the songs are still hard for me to try to play, but some are playable . like Prelude op28 no 20 In c minor, of cause most will know of the sound of that cause Barry manilow used it for the most part of his song could it be magic.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm trying to pick a romantic piece to play. anyone care to help me? Ive been thinking about something by Brahms. Maybe not as long as the schumann varations.


----------



## Norse

You could look into the g minor Rhapsody from op. 79. (no.2) Not very hard, but will require some work unless you're a pretty advanced player.






For less of a technical challenge you could go with e.g. the first intermezzo from op.117, which is basically a touching lullaby with a heart-breaking, darkly emotive middle section (at least it is in some performances). Actually all three intermezzi in op.117 are great.


----------



## Ravndal

My teacher actually suggested the first from op 117. But, i prefer no 2  (BTW. Check out the same recordings by Radu Lupu. Not bad at all!)

I'm already practicing a very heavy piece, so I'm not sure about the rhapsody. Even if i love it  Maybe next year.


----------



## Norse

Ravndal said:


> I'm already practicing a very heavy piece,


Which piece?


----------



## Ravndal

Masques by Debussy


----------



## Ravndal

I'm seriously tempted to start on Beethoven sonata no 17, but that second movement is probably one of the most boring pieces of music i have heard. Dilemma :--/ It's not really any point in starting a Beethoven sonata without playing a second movement.


----------



## worov

> I'm seriously tempted to start on Beethoven sonata no 17, but that second movement is probably one of the most boring pieces of music i have heard. Dilemma :--/ It's not really any point in starting a Beethoven sonata without playing a second movement.


Honestly, can you listen to this and tell me this is boring ?






Have you thought about having your ears checked ? This is one of the most beautifulest pieces I have ever heard.


----------



## Ravndal

really? "the most beautiful piece i have ever heard"

It's probably the slowest, protracted and long piece i have ever heard.


----------



## worov

I dream to play this piece :


----------



## lilmoz

i'm intermediaire for the moment, i hope one day could playing the pathétique from beethoven the first movement!


----------



## Turangalîla

My dream piece:


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Hammerklavier. Then Rachmaninoff's 3rd concerto as a close second. And then the Goldberg Variations as an even closer 3rd.


----------



## Pantheon

Hello! I'm new to this forum and I'm glad to see everyone has such different dream pieces they'd like to play.
In classical music, I would love to play Rachmaninov's Moment Musical n.4 (Presto), the 2nd Part of Gaspard de la Nuit (Le Gibet), and Liszt's Rhapsodie Espagnole (a beautiful set of variations on the Follia theme).


I would also like to try Keith Jarrett's Köln Concert pieces, they are not so far from my reach!


----------



## Phistachio

Gotta be Scriabin's 8th Sonata, Prokofiev Concerto nº2 and Rach's 3rd! Rachmaninov Sonata 2 1913 version as well!


----------



## Skilmarilion

At the moment, a realistic dream piece of mine would be Mendelssohn's _Songs without Words_, Op. 67, no. 2 in F-sharp minor. Beautiful and full of character.


----------



## Cosmos

Gaspard de la Nuit, good choice indeed

My dream pieces?
Chopin's Ballade in g minor
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody 5
*Busoni Fantasia nach J.S. Bach*


----------



## Rehydration

Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2.
------ Totentanz
------ Un Sospiro
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 8.
---------- Piano Concerto No. 3.
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerti Nos. 2, 3. *(MUST LEARN SOON!)*
Katchaturian/Cziffra - Sabre Dance

. . . and those are just a few of the many.


----------



## worov

My new dream piece : Pictures at the exhibition :


----------



## appoggiatura

I get in a state of euphoria when I hear *Rachmaninoff - Etude Tableaux op. 39 no. 8.* It's become an obsession.

I want to start practising it but I have to finish the other pieces I'm currently working on. 
Also *Gershwin - concerto in F*

Plus I would like to learn this piece, difficult as %@$%. It's my dream piece. 
*Léon Bak - Toccata* 




*Ravel - Jeux D'EAU*

And of course all Rachmaninoff concertos, I mean, that's obvious


----------



## Carlos Vogt

My dream is to play Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto N.2. The whole piano concerto is full of passion and means a lot for me.


----------



## Ravndal

I hope i can start on Bach's Toccata in C minor after I'm done with the prelude and fugue.. Such a passionate piece. Love it to bits.


----------



## mstar

Dream piece(s): still Rach's second concerto. Perhaps his fifth someday.... 
Beethoven Emperor concerto (No. 5).... 

Not too many for these days, though. I've been feeling more "out of it" in terms of playing lately!!


----------



## Turangalîla

Prokofiev Concerto 2! I though No. 3 was my favourite, so I started learning it, and then fell in love with No. 2, but it's so harrrd...


----------



## DeepR

Chopin Etude 25/11
Liszt Widmung, Au Bord D'une Source
Scriabin Etude 8/12 & 42/5
Rachmaninoff Moment Musicaux 16/4, Prelude 23/2
Prokofiev Etude 2/1

Easy peasy


----------



## Ingélou

(I've just noticed that this is a keyboard thread, & I play the violin - sorry! )

I would like to be able to play the Bach Double with my violin teacher. That's my dream wish.
But if wishes were horses, beggars would ride...


----------



## worov

> I would like to be able to play the Bach Double with my violin teacher. That's my dream wish.
> But if wishes were horses, beggars would ride...


The Largo is one of my favorite. Makes me cry everytime.


----------



## Praeludium

Brahms - Paganini Variations

It will take *some* time to get there though.


----------



## Rehydration

Phew. I haven't been here in a while...
I have an interest in Grainger's _Ramble on Love_.


----------



## maestro57

Ingélou said:


> I would like to be able to play the Bach Double with my violin teacher. That's my dream wish.
> But if wishes were horses, beggars would ride...


Oh my… that is my favourite Bach violin piece - EVER! Please, please play it  I'm cheering you on, Ingélou.


----------



## Jobis

Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata. (29)


----------



## maestro57

I've added Felix Blumenfeld's Etude for the Left Hand, Op. 36 to my list of dream pieces. Only if my left hand could work like that...


----------



## EDaddy

How much fun would it be to be able to play Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1?!! I mean, REALLY play it. Like Cliburn... or someone of that caliber. 

Oh well. Fun to dream!


----------



## treeza

what about Rachmaninoff's 3 1?





My dream piece is Tchaikovsky's 1st... I'm getting the score soon.
Also Rachmaninoff's 1st sonata.


----------



## worov

My new dream piece :


----------



## Cosmos

New dream piece: Bach-Busoni Prelude and Fugue D major


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ravel jeux d'eau, Le Tombeau de couperin
Debussy Bergamasque and preludes.
Fauré Nocturnes and preludes.


----------



## worov

My new dream piece (it changes every day) :


----------



## Knut Lurasens Halling

I'm new here so forgive me if someone has already said . . . Messiaen's Vingt Rgard No. 6. The way Michel Beroff plays it. I dream.


----------



## bombino

I'm brand new too and almost certain it's been said before. But I've wanted to play Chopin's Polonaise Op.53 for a long time! I have learned a couple other Polonaises trying to get ready for it, but it's still a bit daunting. I'm working on a few Nocturnes right now and then I think it's time to finally start on that one.


----------



## musicrom

I'm no pianist - I just play for fun - but at the moment, while being somewhat realistic, my "dream piece" would probably be Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G Minor. I've got the first two measures down, but the rest of it is where it gets a bit trickier. 

I'd like to think it's possible though.


----------



## Knut Lurasens Halling

bombino said:


> I'm brand new too and almost certain it's been said before.


I just checked--no Messiaen in this thread. Why u diminishing my dreams? :lol:

Someone needs to put this up here:





And maybe a little of this:


----------



## dgee

Here's my Messiaen dream piece, preferably performed on location in Bryce Canyon:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Chopin Etude Op.25 No.8 in D flat, Schumann Toccata and Brahms Paganini Variations, Book I, Variations I and II only. Why dream pieces? Because I have not enough stretch between the 2nd. and 4th. fingers to play a bright and clear series of 'Sixths' in fast movements!


----------



## Stephanie Martin

Chopin's Ballade in G Minor. I attempted it in college but ran out of time to complete it, and it has hovered just out of my reach ever since! It's just a piece that requires a considerable amount of time and effort--other than that it wouldn't be too difficult to complete.


----------



## Rameau

Four words: Gaspard De La Nuit


----------



## hreichgott

My dream piece is whatever I'm currently working on, but competently played


----------



## Il_Penseroso

hreichgott said:


> My dream piece is whatever I'm currently working on, but competently played


When Gilels was asked about how much time he devoted to learn Rachmaninov's 3rd piano concerto, he said "I started work on it when I was 18. I'm still working on it!" (According to David Dubal), so don't worry and just keep going!


----------



## Piwikiwi

I really really would like to play Dukas his piano sonata but it is way above my level right now.


----------



## Kazaman

Scriabin's Op. 65 no. 1 (the etude in ninths), Hindemith's third piano sonata, Strauss' Berleske and Prokofiev's fifth concerto would be nice.


----------



## zvioliny

If I could ever learn to play the piano there is a whole list of pieces i would play:
Beethoven's Pathetique (1st and 3rd movements)
Brahms Rhapsody in G minor
Grieg Piano Sonata
Bach Invention no. 14 (I can currently somewhat play it)
Mozart Sonata k. 310
Scarlatti sonatas l. 449 and 481
Beethoven Moonlight sonata 3rd movement
And a bunch of others that I can't remember right now...


----------



## musicrom

musicrom said:


> I'm no pianist - I just play for fun - but at the moment, while being somewhat realistic, my "dream piece" would probably be Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G Minor. I've got the first two measures down, but the rest of it is where it gets a bit trickier.
> 
> I'd like to think it's possible though.


Adding to my list:
*Balakirev - The Lark
*I can _almost_ play this entire piece, but I'm so bad at piano... I have no idea how I'll ever be able to play those runs, and I also can't play a couple other parts in the piece. 

*Grieg - Piano Concerto
*I've only looked at this piece a little bit, but I was able to struggle my way through some of it for longer than I thought I would be able to, but then I kind of gave up. I'll probably look at it again later.

*Liszt - La Campanella
*No chance. I can at least play the first 5 measures. 
I can also kind of play the right hand part afterwards, but I can't do it at all if I try to add the left hand part to it.

P.S. Also, I _have_ actually gotten a little better at the Rachmaninoff; I can at least play through all of the parts in the piece, albeit in different tempos depending on what part I'm playing. It's such a fun piece.


----------



## Kobak

I don't like the term 'dream' piece, because it has a taste of being impossible to achieve. But I think everything is a matter of patience, devotion and practice. Some pieces may seem impossible right away, but that's what I thought when I first heard the 3rd movement of Moonlight Sonata. But 3 yrs later I was playing it. 
On topic, I'd like to learn the complete Transcendental etudes by Liszt u.u Then I can die in peace.


----------



## Ravndal

Kobak said:


> I don't like the term 'dream' piece, because it has a taste of being impossible to achieve. But I think everything is a matter of patience, devotion and practice. Some pieces may seem impossible right away, but that's what I thought when I first heard the 3rd movement of Moonlight Sonata. But 3 yrs later I was playing it.
> On topic, I'd like to learn the complete Transcendental etudes by Liszt u.u Then I can die in peace.


A lot of pieces i dreamed about playing, im playing now.


----------



## Kobak

Ravndal said:


> A lot of pieces i dreamed about playing, im playing now.


Well, that proves nothing is impossible and dreams can come true. You just have to stop dreaming and start practicing.


----------



## hreichgott

Or practice, then dream some more, then practice to get the sound you dreamed of


----------



## Kobak

Sigh, I didn't join to engage into semantic debates or play with words. Sorry if my poor choice of words rustle some of you.


----------



## hreichgott

not rustled here. just responding in kind. cheers.


----------



## Kobak

hreichgott said:


> not rustled here. just responding in kind. cheers.


Okay sorry


----------



## Yoshi

A few months ago I achieved my dream of playing the Ballade no.1 in G minor by Chopin. Right now my dream is playing Beethoven's 5th piano concerto. It seems impossible for me to ever perform something like that but then again the ballade seemed impossible 2 years ago too.


----------



## pianississimo

I want to learn as much Chopin as is possible for me. I only started in 2011 but I'm getting there with my first real piece already. I'd rather play simpler pieces well than more complex ones badly though.


----------



## worov

My new dream piece :


----------



## DeepR

Seriously, Prokofiev Etude Op. 2 No. 1





I'd like to play it at the old public piano at the train station over here. That thing is being used for nothing but pop and new age drivel all the time I walk by. With the final notes of this Etude, I want to utterly destroy that piano.


----------



## Rehydration

Obsessed with Debussy's _L'isle joyeuse_ at the moment, and the first etude by him.


----------



## quietfire

I really like this thread, and like the idea of dream pieces. Gives you motivation to go forward.

For me, they are probably Bach's Partitas, Goldberg variations, most of his WTC I/II, some of his Fantasias.






I mean how beautiful is that?


----------



## Bettina

I would love to play Beethoven's Emperor Concerto with an orchestra. It's my favorite piano concerto and that would be a dream come true! I'm probably never going to have the opportunity - and, to be honest, I'm not really taking any steps toward making it happen - but it's a nice fantasy.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I would love to play Beethoven's Emperor Concerto with an orchestra. It's my favorite piano concerto and that would be a dream come true! I'm probably never going to have the opportunity - and, to be honest, I'm not really taking any steps toward making it happen - but it's a nice fantasy.


Music Minus One, in the meantime?

If you just get past that opening cadenza, you will be alright!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I would love to play Beethoven's Emperor Concerto with an orchestra. It's my favorite piano concerto and that would be a dream come true! I'm probably never going to have the opportunity - and, to be honest, I'm not really taking any steps toward making it happen - but it's a nice fantasy.


One can dream can he / she, I would like to do the 3th and the coral fantasie with a all star singing cast.
Can I have Bernstein as conductor?


----------



## Crystal

Beethoven Hammerklavier sonata
Beethoven Waldstein sonata
Rimsky Korsakov flight of the bumblebee 
Bartok allegro barbaro
Beethoven Appassionata sonata
Chopin ballade 1-4
Chopin heroic polonaise 
Chopin nocturne op.9 no.3


----------



## djmenglish

I’m slowly working my way through Beethoven’s Sonata #29, first movement. I’m doing one hand, slow practice just like my I was taught by the Piano instructors in my youth. It’s a slow slog but well worth the effort.


----------



## sam93

I know it's really overdone, but Chopin's Fantasie-Impromptu. I get that it's kinda "mainstream" and seems to be overplayed amongst professional pianists, but it's such a beautiful concert piece and I'd love to get my technique up to scratch to be able to play it.


----------



## flamencosketches

sam93 said:


> I know it's really overdone, but Chopin's Fantasie-Impromptu. I get that it's kinda "mainstream" and seems to be overplayed amongst professional pianists, but it's such a beautiful concert piece and I'd love to get my technique up to scratch to be able to play it.


That, the Ballade no.1, and the Scherzo no.3 are big ones for me. Outside of Chopin, Ravel's Gaspard de la nuit and Jeux d'eau are big ones that I'd love to be able to play. Scriabin's Vers la flamme as well.


----------



## rice

I dream of playing Rachmaninoff's third piano concerto with an orchestra although it will probably never come true. 
I can only play the ossia cadenza to entertain myself
But playing such a piece on a stage in front of audiences, I think I'll pee my pants lol


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Hammerklavier, Sonata No,32
Rachmaninoff Sonata No.2 (original version)
Liszt Sonata and Mephisto Waltz
Busoni Fantasia Contrapuntistica
Shostakovich Prelude and Fugue No.24
Barber Sonata

Those ought to keep one busy for a while.


----------

